# Next journey, smoke some cheese.



## Steve H (Mar 11, 2018)

I just ordered a A-MAZE-N 5x8 Wood Pellet Maze Smoker and some pellets. I can't wait to do this. The wife and I both love cheeses of different types. Should be fun. I'm getting both apple and hickory pellets. And I thought my photography habit was $$$!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2018)

Good luck with your new cheese adventure!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2018)

Good luck with your new venture Steve. Let us know how it turns out.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Mar 24, 2018)

So, I smoked some cheddar last weekend. I keep reading that you should let it sit for a couple of weeks. As any of my friends know. My patience is not good in regards to waiting to try something! So, after a lifetime of waiting, well, to me anyways. I had to try my cheese. The results? I really liked it. Why didn't I get in bed with smoking things years ago?


----------



## mark-ct (Apr 4, 2018)

Try some Monterey jack cheese next. After you open it wait about 15 minutes or so (more waiting, lol) the flavor is outstanding. Getting it to room temp gives it a smoky buttery taste.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 4, 2018)

mark-ct said:


> Try some Monterey jack cheese next. After you open it wait about 15 minutes or so (more waiting, lol) the flavor is outstanding. Getting it to room temp gives it a smoky buttery taste.



I'm planning on doing some more cheese this weekend. I'll grab a block of that as well. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 4, 2018)

Do you have to vacuum seal it after you smoke it? Or can I leave it in a normal zip lock. I am interested in doing some cheeses but dont haev a vacuum sealer.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 4, 2018)

You can wrap it up tightly in saran wrap and into zip lock bags with probably close to the same results. Although it wont last as long in the fridge than it would being vac sealed.

If your budget allows check out amazon warehouse. I bought a vac sealer on there a couple months ago. The box was damaged and I got it for like $30. Works great!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 4, 2018)

Unless you do a lot of cheese at once. Then you should be ok. I did around 12 pounds this last weekend. So, I vac sealed all but a couple of pounds. I'm finding that smoked cheese does not get old in this house!  Vac sealers can be had for a wide range of prices and features. It will depend on just how far you travel down this road. I'm using a food saver unit I bought over 20 years ago. Simple. low tech. But it produces just fine.


----------



## xray (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice looking cheese!


----------



## Steve H (Apr 4, 2018)

xray said:


> Nice looking cheese!



Thank you!


----------

